# Traders Insurance...?



## J33LUS (Feb 21, 2006)

I am looking for traders insurance and am only aware of Tradex, who quotes me about £5000 last year   

I am now 25, and would like to get traders as I import cars into the UK from japan, and would like to get a chance to drive them, and register them, etc, etc.

Rather than buying private insurance, then cancelling, then buying, then cancelling, etc, etc.

I do NOT have a registered business, and have 0 NCB, due to me driving a company car for the past 3 years.

Any ideas, advice, or links to insurance companies???

Thanks guyz,

J33LUS


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Catteral in Birmingham


----------



## J33LUS (Feb 21, 2006)

anymore?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

See if you can get AXA via an agent

We used them for years and nobody has ever beaten them. But if you go direct it usually costs more for some reason.

Mark.


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

roadrunner
i had caterall once they was a bunch off assholes canceled my policy for no reason


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

I`m with Norwich Union, £950.00 fully comp on any car upto £30k in value.

Bob


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

J33LUS said:


> I am looking for traders insurance and am only aware of Tradex, who quotes me about £5000 last year
> 
> I am now 25, and would like to get traders as I import cars into the UK from japan, and would like to get a chance to drive them, and register them, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


i use them ..and i pay 18pounds a year,,im 34.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

1800..der..


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I cancelled my tradex policy, was cheaper to go back to individual policies.


----------

